

Stitcher (podcast app) does not encrypt user passwords - stitchintime
http://peg.gd/3cv

======
stitchintime
I am hoping that this gets enough attention to shame them into better
protecting their users. They have gone through millions and millions of
dollars and have not taken the most basic steps towards protecting the people
who trust them. Can we show Stitcher this is not OK?

